

Ask HN: What laptop would you recommend me purchasing? - shahedkhan30

My old laptop is starting to close its doors on me, so it's time for me to get a new one.<p>Sadly, I'm on a low budget (-$400), if their are any good laptops out there that you would recommend that are under my budget, please post below.<p>I would love your recommendations, and opinions!
======
eldios
Well.. first of all you should definitely say what you would really need in a
laptop: \- portability? \- low weigth? \- big screen? \- very long usage
during the day? (8hrs/day) \- brand preference? \- buy online? buy locally?
where?

budget under $400 is quite low but something should come out anyway

~~~
shahedkhan30
Something fast, light in weight, and screen doesn't matter as long as it is
not 10 inches.

I'll be willing to purchase it locally (Walmart, Target, etc).

~~~
eldios
Then go to the nearest store you have, take down a list of all the models you
think could be worth the money they cost. Plus one or two you think are "a
little" too expensive.

After this, come back and say us which are the models you are interested so we
can help you build a comparison. ;)

------
Psymage
Check out a HP G60 $320-400 or search for your preffered brand on Amazon I
found a few Thinkpads used and new within the specified price range. Have fun
choosing a laptop.

------
shahedkhan30
I found one thats a bit above my range of $400 but we can work things out:

<http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sys/2491536286.html>

how does this look?

